
Industry Insight: Job Hunting Could Someday Resemble 'Black Mirror' - tchandy
https://www.pcmag.com/article/357199/industry-insight-job-hunting-could-someday-resemble-black
======
DrScump
Mobile users note: autoloads a video.

